# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Հեռուստատեսություն, Ռադիո, Տպագիր մամուլ > Սերիալներ >  Հեռուստասերիալ «Վերվարածները Ընտանիքում»

## Brigada

Այս սերիալը նայողներին,այս թեմայի դռները միշտ բացեն :LOL:  :Wink: 

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց
Ում ինչնա կամ օվա դուր գալիս ես սերիալի մեջ :Think:

----------


## Dayana

> Այս սերիալը նայողներին,այս թեմայի դռները միշտ բացեն
> 
> Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց
> Ում ինչնա կամ օվա դուր գալիս ես սերիալի մեջ


նման թեմա կար  :Wink:

----------


## Brigada

> նման թեմա կար


բա ես չէի իմանում,բա ոնց փակեմ թեմաս :Think: ??

----------


## Dayana

> բա ես չէի իմանում,բա ոնց փակեմ թեմաս??


մոդեռները  կփակեն  :Wink:

----------


## Brigada

> մոդեռները  կփակեն


բա հիմա online մոդեռ չունենք?? :Think:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Լավն է "Վերվարածները", մի ժամանակ ամեն օր նայում էի..... Ամենաշատը սիրում եմ Սաթենիկին, Արբիին ու Ճպլին.... Բայց ամենալավը իրենց միջից Համեստն էր, ափսոս Շանթին դավաճանեց ու գնաց Արմենիա  :Angry2: 

Բայց արդեն ամիս ու կես կլինի ընդհանրապես հեռուստացույց չեմ նայում, ուր մնաց Վերվարածները նայեմ....

----------


## Brigada

> Լավն է "Վերվարածները", մի ժամանակ ամեն օր նայում էի..... Ամենաշատը սիրում եմ Սաթենիկին, Արբիին ու Ճպլին.... Բայց ամենալավը իրենց միջից Համեստն էր, ափսոս Շանթին դավաճանեց ու գնաց Արմենիա 
> 
> Բայց արդեն ամիս ու կես կլինի ընդհանրապես հեռուստացույց չեմ նայում, ուր մնաց Վերվարածները նայեմ....


մեջներից ամենա կարգինը Փայլակն էր :Wink:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Բայց դե Ճպլը դեմքա,ոնցա կարում էտ բձի դերը խաղա:

----------


## Երկնային

_սենց թեմա արդեն, կա..._ 

*Վերվարածները*

----------


## Yellow Raven

Դե գիտենք,որ կա,սպասում ենք մի հատ մոդեռ գա փակի թեման

----------


## wem

Լիաննա  :Love:   :Love:   :Love:

----------


## Lion

Աչքներս լույս - Շանթը որոշել է կրկին մեր ժողովրդին հյուրասիրել այս ապուշությամբ...

----------

John (11.03.2012), keyboard (10.03.2012)

----------


## wem

> Աչքներս լույս - Շանթը որոշել է կրկին մեր ժողովրդին հյուրասիրել այս ապուշությամբ...


Բայց նախքան հյուրասիրելը Ֆեյսբուքում և պաշտոնական ֆորումում հարցում էր անցկացրել այս հաղորդումը վերսկսելու վերաբերյալ:

----------


## Lion

Եվ բնականաբար հարցումներում. "հեռուստադիտողները արցունքն աչքերին խնդրում էին վերսկսել, չէ, այս հիմարություն" - չեն, էլի կարում, դաժե ֆեյսբուքների դարում սովետական պրիոմներից ազատվել չեն կարողանում...

----------


## Chuk

Վերվարածները այն բացառիկ հայկական նախագծերից է, որը թեկուզ ոչ ծերից-ծեր, բայց հաճախ նայել եմ ու նայել եմ հաճույքով, որովհետև այնտեղ առկա էր
- հումոր,
- բավական լավ դերասանական խաղ,
- լավ կերպարներ,
- և այլն:

Ամեն դեպքում այս հաղորդման վերադարձը գերադասելի ա բազում լացակումած ու սիրատոչոր սերիալներից ու հաղորդումներից:

----------

0david0 (17.03.2012), melancholia (11.03.2012), Quyr Qery (11.03.2012), Zangezur (11.03.2012), Արէա (11.03.2012), Ռուֆուս (12.03.2012)

----------


## Գեա

Սերիալը սկզբում հետաքրքիր էր, այն ժամանակ կարգին սերիալ կոչվելու իրավունք էլ չուներ երևի, ավելի շատ մանրապատումներ էր հիշեցնում, հետո դարձավ սերիալ,  ձանձրալիորեն երկարեց ու ձգձգվեց:Եթերում հայկական սերիալ կոչվածների մեջ  առաջին ծիծեռնակն էր: Ստեղծագործական  խումբն էլ էր այդ մասին անընդհատ թմբկահարում: Եսիմ ինչ մի խաղ էլ չկար: Թե չէ մյուս սերիալներում էլ են համարյա նույն մարդիկ նկարահանվում , հիմա իրենց ինչ է պատահել, որ իրենց խաղով մասնագիտության պատիվը հողին են հավասարացնում...Ուղղակի քանի դեռ նորություն էր, բրազիլական չէր, նայվում էր...

----------

Freeman (08.04.2012), Lion (11.03.2012)

----------


## Lion

Չգիտեմ, ամեն մարդ թող իր կարծիքին մնա, բայց իմ կարծիքով ողջ այդ "փայլակնոցը" ամեն օր ցուցադրելով մեր էկրանին... դրդում ենք մեր ժողովրդին նմանվել այդ Փայլակ կոչեցված խայտառակությանը...

----------

Գեա (11.03.2012)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Սերիալը սկզբում հետաքրքիր էր, այն ժամանակ կարգին սերիալ կոչվելու իրավունք էլ չուներ երևի, ավելի շատ մանրապատումներ էր հիշեցնում, հետո դարձավ սերիալ,  ձանձրալիորեն երկարեց ու ձգձգվեց:Եթերում հայկական սերիալ կոչվածների մեջ  առաջին ծիծեռնակն էր: Ստեղծագործական  խումբն էլ էր այդ մասին անընդհատ թմբկահարում: Եսիմ ինչ մի խաղ էլ չկար: Թե չէ մյուս սերիալներում էլ են համարյա նույն մարդիկ նկարահանվում , հիմա իրենց ինչ է պատահել, որ իրենց խաղով մասնագիտության պատիվը հողին են հավասարացնում...Ուղղակի քանի դեռ նորություն էր, բրազիլական չէր, նայվում էր...


Նախքան Հովոյի հայտնվելն ու աստիճանաբար «Որոգայթի» վերածվելը «Վերվարածները» վատը չէր: Դե հա, ոչ գլուխգործոց էր, ոչ էլ «Էմմի» մրցանակի էր արժանի, բայց նենց չէր, որ խայտառակություն էր կամ անմակարդակություն:

Ի տարբերություն էսօրվա սերիալների 100%-ի «Վերվարածները»
1. Գռեհիկ չէր
2. Լաց ու կոծ չկար
3. Գողական, «լավ տղա»յական ապրելակերպ չէր պրոպագանդում
4. դերասանները մուննաթով կամ բերանը ծռելով երբեք չէին խոսում
5. յուրաքանչյուր սերիայի ժամանակ, ինչքան էլ որ տափակություն լիներ, գոնե մի քանի անգամ ժպտում էիր կամ ծիծաղում
6. Դերասանները քիչ թե շատ նորմալ հայերեն էին խոսում, եթե գրական էլ չէր, ապա նորմալ խոսակցական էր, այլ ոչ թե փողոցային ու ժարգոնային գարշելի հայերեն
6. սերիալը դիտելուց ոչ մեկի մոտ հեռուստացույցի վրա սրտանց բորշելու մեծ ցանկություն չէր առաջացնում

2007-2008 թվերին «Վերվարածները» ավելի գերադասելի ու հարազատ սերիալ էր հայերի համար, քան լատինամերիկյան կամ ռուսական սերիալների մեծ մասը: 

Իսկ հիմիկվա սերիալների անմակարդակության ամենամեծ մեղավորը իմ կարծիքով հենց «Որոգայթն» ա, մինչև էդ չեմ հիշում, որ գողական ապրելակերպը էդքան ակտիվորեն գովազդվեր հեռուստատեսությամբ, բացառությամբ երևի Գոռ Վարդանյանի կինոների:

----------

0david0 (17.03.2012), Chuk (12.03.2012), Quyr Qery (24.06.2012), Tig (12.03.2012), Արէա (13.03.2012), Լուսաբեր (13.03.2012), Ձայնալար (12.03.2012), Մանուլ (13.03.2012)

----------


## Գեա

> Նախքան Հովոյի հայտնվելն ու աստիճանաբար «Որոգայթի» վերածվելը «Վերվարածները» վատը չէր: Դե հա, ոչ գլուխգործոց էր, ոչ էլ «Էմմի» մրցանակի էր արժանի, բայց նենց չէր, որ խայտառակություն էր կամ անմակարդակություն:
> 
> Ի տարբերություն էսօրվա սերիալների 100%-ի «Վերվարածները»
> 1. Գռեհիկ չէր
> 2. Լաց ու կոծ չկար
> 3. Գողական, «լավ տղա»յական ապրելակերպ չէր պրոպագանդում
> 4. դերասանները մուննաթով կամ բերանը ծռելով երբեք չէին խոսում
> 5. յուրաքանչյուր սերիայի ժամանակ, ինչքան էլ որ տափակություն լիներ, գոնե մի քանի անգամ ժպտում էիր կամ ծիծաղում
> 6. Դերասանները քիչ թե շատ նորմալ հայերեն էին խոսում, եթե գրական էլ չէր, ապա նորմալ խոսակցական էր, այլ ոչ թե փողոցային ու ժարգոնային գարշելի հայերեն
> 6. սերիալը դիտելուց ոչ մեկի մոտ հեռուստացույցի վրա սրտանց բորշելու մեծ ցանկություն չէր առաջացնում


Ռուֆ ջան մենք երևի տարբեր Վերվարածներ ենք նայել: :Think: Պետք չի վատը համեմատել  ավելի վատի հետ ու վատի վատ լինելը արդարացնել , որովհետեև գլխին *ավելի* բառը կպած չի: ես կարծեմ  գրել էի, որ ամենա-ամենա- ամենա սկզբում ոնց որ էնքան էլ վատը չէր, հետո ձգվեց, ձգվեց, ձգվեց ու ձգվեց, մետամորֆոզի ենթարկվելով ու դառնալով "Որոգայթ": 




> 2007-2008 թվերին «Վերվարածները» ավելի գերադասելի ու հարազատ սերիալ էր հայերի համար, քան լատինամերիկյան կամ ռուսական սերիալների մեծ մասը:


 բրազիլականի մասին էնքան անտեղյակ եմ, որ չեմ կարող համեմատել ու ասել, որն էր, որից վատ: Իսկ ռուսականի մեջ լիքը լավ ու կարճ տևող սերիալներ կային հենց այդ տարիներին,որոնք եթե նույնիսկ պրիմիտիվ էին, գոնե շուտ էին վերջանում , ու էդքան չէին տանջում...




> Իսկ հիմիկվա սերիալների անմակարդակության ամենամեծ մեղավորը իմ կարծիքով հենց «Որոգայթն» ա, մինչև էդ չեմ հիշում, որ գողական ապրելակերպը էդքան ակտիվորեն գովազդվեր հեռուստատեսությամբ, բացառությամբ երևի Գոռ Վարդանյանի կինոների:


ես էլ եմ այդպես հիշում,որ Որոգայթով  սկսվեց կրիմինալին գովերգող ծուռ բերան ծիծաղներով սերիալների շնորհանդեսը:Բայց նույնիսկ այդ ֆիլմում գոնե սկզբում վերվարածների ընդհանուր միտքը կաարմիր գծով գնում էր:ՆույնԿնյազն էր իր ընտանիքի պրոբլեմներով,մեծ եղբայրը իր Զիտայով, նույն քաղքենի մանրակրկտորենի տակ մնացած զոքանչ մայրիկը, նույն Անթառամը իր արդեն ոջլոտած կեղծամով ...վերջապես ստեղծագործական խումբը լրիվ նույնն էր , սկսած և վերջացրած սցենարի բառապաշարով...
 հա մի բան է հետաքրքիր, այսօրվա Բանակումի ստեղծագործական խումբը էլի նույն վերվարածները չեն?
Այ վերվարածվեին դրանք ...  :Jpit:

----------

E-la Via (13.03.2012), Lion (13.03.2012), Tig (13.03.2012)

----------


## ARam Grig

Անիմաստ,անկապ,ջրիկ ու դատարկությամբ լի սերիալ...

----------

E-la Via (13.03.2012), Lion (13.03.2012), Rammstein (13.03.2012), Tig (11.04.2012), Գեա (13.03.2012)

----------


## Rammstein

> Նախքան Հովոյի հայտնվելն ու աստիճանաբար «Որոգայթի» վերածվելը «Վերվարածները» վատը չէր: Դե հա, ոչ գլուխգործոց էր, ոչ էլ «Էմմի» մրցանակի էր արժանի, բայց նենց չէր, որ խայտառակություն էր կամ անմակարդակություն:
> 
> Ի տարբերություն էսօրվա սերիալների 100%-ի «Վերվարածները»
> 1. Գռեհիկ չէր
> 2. Լաց ու կոծ չկար
> 3. Գողական, «լավ տղա»յական ապրելակերպ չէր պրոպագանդում
> 4. դերասանները մուննաթով կամ բերանը ծռելով երբեք չէին խոսում
> 5. յուրաքանչյուր սերիայի ժամանակ, ինչքան էլ որ տափակություն լիներ, գոնե մի քանի անգամ ժպտում էիր կամ ծիծաղում
> 6. Դերասանները քիչ թե շատ նորմալ հայերեն էին խոսում, եթե գրական էլ չէր, ապա նորմալ խոսակցական էր, այլ ոչ թե փողոցային ու ժարգոնային գարշելի հայերեն
> ...


Ռուֆ, երկրորդ 6-րդ կետիդ հետ համակարծիք չեմ  :Jpit: , իմ մոտ առաջանում էր: Ինձ թվում ա Լիոնի մոտ էլ ա առաջանում:  :Jpit: 
Հա համաձայն եմ, մաֆիոզ սերիալ չի, Արմենիայի ու հ1-ի սերիալների պես աղբ չի, բայց բերանը ծռելով խոսում են (էն քյաչալը` Սեպուհ Ապիկյանը)  :Tongue: , դրա` Վերվարածների մեջի խոսալուց սիրտս ճաքում էր: Իսկ Սերգեյ Դանիելյանի` պառավների դերերից մոտս էս`  :Wacko:  զգացողությունն ա առաջանում, հեչ հումոր չեմ տեսնում դրա մեջ:

Իմ համար միակ հայկական սերիալը Բանակումն ա, որ վերեւում նշած 6 կետերին ինչ-որ չափով համապատասխանում ա (էն չարաբաստիկ երկրորդ 6-րդ կետին էլի չի համապատասխանում Լիոնի պատճառով  :LOL: ):

----------

Նաիրուհի (08.04.2012)

----------


## Lion

Հա, չեմ ժխտի, որ երբեմն ծիծաղել եմ, բայց... բա մեր ժողովուրդը դրան արժի?

----------


## Chuk

> Հա, չեմ ժխտի, որ երբեմն ծիծաղել եմ, բայց... բա մեր ժողովուրդը դրան արժի?


Ես քեզ չեմ հասկանում, Մհեր ջան, բացարձակապես: Նայիր, ասենք եթե ինձ ինչ-որ մի բան դուր չի գալիս, ապա ես չեմ նայում ու չեմ ծիծաղում: Որպես դրա վառ օրինակ բերեմ «Բանակում» սերիալը, որի մասին չնայած բավական դրական խոսքեր եմ լսել, բայց դե հիմա ախպեր, ինձ դուր չի գալիս, ես էլ չեմ նայում ու չեմ ծիծաղում: Չնայած հաստատ մեջը հումորով մասեր կլինեն, որոնք ինձ էլ կծիծաղեցնեին:

Ու հիմա տամ քո հարցի պատասխանը: Մի կողմ թողնելով լավն ա, թե լավը չի, ասում եմ. հա՛, արժանի ա ժողովուրդը դրան, որտև անգամ էն մարդիկ, որ չեն հավանում, նայում ու ծիծաղում են:

----------

0david0 (17.03.2012), keyboard (13.03.2012), Mephistopheles (24.06.2012)

----------


## Lion

Ասածդ սկզբունքորեն ճիշտ է, բայց այստեղ մի "բայց" կա - որևէ այլ պարագայում դու միանշանակ ճիշտ կլիների, բայց հեռուստատեսույթան պարագան մի քիչ այլ է և այստեղ սովորաբար նայում են ոչ թե այն, ինչ դուր է գալիս, այլ այն, ինչ հրամցնում են: Հիմա արդյոք մեր ժողովուրդը արժե, որ իրեն այդ բոլոր հիմար բանակումներն ու վերվարածները հրամցնեն, հը? Մեռել են մեր ազգի ստեղծագործ ուժերը, որ մի լավ, կարգին պաստանովկա դնեն??? 

Կենցաղ, կենցաղ, կենցաղ... մելկիություն, մանր, առօրեական շահերով լցրել են էկրանը, ոնց-որ դիտավորյալ ուզենան ամեն մի գեղեցիկն ու հերոսականը սպանել մեր ազգի մեջ, որ կանայք արդյունքում դառնան կենցաղային-հիստերիկ, տղամարդիկ էլ` կոտրված-մելոչնի - ախր չի կարելի, չէ?

----------

Tig (13.03.2012)

----------


## 0david0

*Lion*, փաստորեն սերիալը այնքան է դուրդ եկել, որ առաջինը դու ես այստեղ գրել սերիալի վերսկսվելու մասին  :Smile: 
Իմ դուրն էլ էր գալիս, ես էլ եմ սպասում երկուշաբթի օրվան  :Hands Up:

----------


## Lion

Բայց կարար, չէ, այնքան դուրս չգար, որ էլի ես այստեղ առաջինը գրեի  :Smile:

----------


## armuk

Անթառաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաամ, Անթառաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաամ...

----------


## wem

Երեկ վերջին սերիան էր:

----------

